
BMW to Treat Apple CarPlay as a Subscription Service and Charge an Annual Fee - Guereric
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a15530125/bmw-to-treat-apple-carplay-as-a-subscription-service-and-charge-customers-an-annual-fee/
======
mullingitover
It's a dirty move, but on the other hand most stock infotainment systems are
absolute dumpster fires and it's a brilliant move to charge customers for the
privilege of bypassing them. I pray no other car manufacturers exploit this.

It's telling that BMW is openly admitting their infotainment is worth less
than nothing to their customers.

